# • swell.gr • Ford Kuga Modesta P-01A + BC-05 •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

In the writeup below, you'll see a car that's rather familiar with most greek detailing forum members', as Stamatis (skorpios) who is the owner is really hooked on detailing besides a very good friend.

When I talked to him about the new products I was going to be promoting in Greece (the Modesta Glass Coatings), we immediately agreed that the first car that would be protected with the Modesta BC-05 Glass Coating would be his Panther Black Ford Kuga.
The deal was sealed and we arranged the meeting in the appropriate time in order to correct the paint and protect it with the glass coating!

Prior to arrival, the car had a prewash with a strong foam mix that was followed by a wash with a shampoo/APC/degreaser mix in order to remove all present protection.
When we received the car, we gave it a quick waterless wash in order to remove any dusts and then moved on to claying. Product of choice was Zaino Ζ18 clay.









After claying the surface, we took all the necessary paint thickness measurements that showed we had a healthy amount of clearcoat to work on.


























The car's paintwork is in a very good condition in general, but nonetheless as a daily driver, that stays on the road 24 hours a day, it gets it's fair share of "suffering". That said we found on it some superficial spiderweb as well as the occasional RIDS.

The correction procedure was preceded by the usual tape mask up. Stamatis undertook the task of correction and he chose as his weapons a DA polisher, Menzerna polishes and Lake Country pads.


























When the correction stage was done, it was time for the various peripherals.

Glasses were cleansed with Nanolex Glass Cleaner Premium and sealed with Nanolex Glass Urban.
The plastic trims as well as the rubber seals were dressed with Αυtofinesse Revive.









Next in line, the engine bay. It was cleaned with BH Surfex HD degreaser and other APCs, various brushes as well as microfiber cloths, then rinsed thoroughly and finally dressed (the plastic parts) with Αυtofinesse Revive.


















The wheels were cleansed with APC and various brushes. After rinsing, they were dried and the polished with DW Paint Cleanser and waxed with Finish Kare 1000p wax.


























After that the wheel arches were cleansed with BH Surfex HD. Britemax Dressing was chosen for the arches.

Tires got dressed with the lovely Zaino Z16.









Exhausts were polished with the Zaino Z12 glass cleaner.









When Stamatis finished correction and the peripherals, it was my time to take care of the finishing stage as well as the protection stage with Modesta's Glass Coating.
The surface had to be totally squeaky clean from polishing oils.
Just to be on the safe side we cleaned it once with neat IPA and twice with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium.

Afterwards we used as a finishing polish the Modesta P-01A Primer.

This prepared the paintwork properly in order to receive the Modesta BC-05 Advanced Water-repellent Glass Coating

Applying the BC-05 was an impressive experience and totally different than that of BC-03. 
You thought you had an elastic membrane on your hands and you were applying it on the paintwork.
The more you worked it on the clearcoat, the more you felt it expanding over the paintwork.
I was impressed by the fact that by applying these materials on the car, the paintwork seemed to "gain" at least 2 microns in thickness!


















Below are the final photographs. Due to the special nature of this work, we chose to have the photoshoot outside, and what better a place is there to oversee all of Athens than Lycabettus hill !

Unfortunately we only had a window of 15-20 minutes of light, so we didn't shot as many pictures as we wanted!


































































































































































































































Thank you very much for reading this and I hope you enjoyed it as much as we did when working on this car!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great work, good looking car:thumb:


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

Very nice work mike!! Modesta P0-1A and bc-05 they give a really nice reflections and gloss on this car !!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Classy work with what seems to be an interesting product.:thumb:


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

by the way nice place for pictures!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great car


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Good job
Have a question.
On the picture where you are measuring paint thickness after applying Modesta there is some serious orange peel visible in the paintwork.
Do you think the Modesta increased orange peel effect or is it great factory finish that we all love?


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Top job there guys! 

The finish of this product is stunning!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate .


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucky owner... Looks and strong protection.
Well done Mike


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

cracking finish there Mike and "Skorpios".....I really enjoyed it...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for your comments :wave:



witcher said:


> Good job
> Have a question.
> On the picture where you are measuring paint thickness after applying Modesta there is some serious orange peel visible in the paintwork.
> Do you think the Modesta increased orange peel effect or is it great factory finish that we all love?


No, there's no chance the Modesta increased the orange peel effect.It has to do with the angle of view, that multiplied the effect of the 'great factory finish' as you called it.

The correction was carried out with great respect to the clearcoat .

There was no intention to remove the orange peel, as its a daily driver that gets hammered a lot and there was no point to remove so much clearcoat just to fix the peel.


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Got it
Thank you for taking time to response.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice job Mike :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike very nice result on the Kuga


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great product on a very beautiful car...


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! Lovely location for after shots!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work guys :thumb:

Mario


----------

